# funky vaginal smell



## monster91

I gave birth two weeks ago and my bleeding has been getting lighter, its been going brown, I am sure I don't have an infection, but my vagina has been having a very strong smell to it, it almost smells like raw meat, or metel. I can't seem to get rid of it no matter how much I wash. This is very embarrasing.

Is this normal? And how long does it usually take to go away?


----------



## broodyc

I gave birth 4 weeks ago and am experiencing the exact same. Would be interested to see wot others reply as i have no idea what it is.


----------



## Ginaerhol

remember you still have all the pregnancy hormones so your sense of smell is still heightened. I had this after my last daughter and i was convinced that other people could smell it and that i had an infection but i got the MW to have a sniff (ewwww) and she said it was perfectly normal. Still i would get onto the midwife or hop to the docs if you are really concerned with it xx


----------



## lucy_lu10

I remember that from my first birth. It's normal, don't worry. Just all the hormones still hanging around in your body and being flushed out, along with old blood; there's still a lot going on in your body for several weeks post-pregnancy.


----------



## NewAtThis13

If it isn't a foul smell than I would say it's probably normal..but if your concerned I would give a call


----------



## mumeee

I had that too after my DS was born. I just put it down to the iron in the old blood, the funny smell that amniotic fluid has and the fact that I was bleeding for so much longer than I was used to.


----------



## AimeeM

A smell can indicate an infection so I'd get checked out just to be on the safe side =)


----------



## tiger

i remember after i had my son, that my lochia (post partum bleeding) smelt like raw meat !! it really grossed me out, so i had a MW check me out, and all was fine ! 
remember that the blood after baby, is 9 months worth of blood, a little bit of extra placenta, and your uterine wall coming out.
if it smells off i would definately get checked, especially if there is any pain with it, it may be a small amount of placenta leftover


----------



## Loobyloo30

Ive got this too. I did have an infection which antibiotics cleared up, but i still have the same smell so im guessing its normal


----------

